# pa_n7000-2.53-07NOV2012-094914-Utacka.zip



## taub5 (Nov 7, 2012)

Not working throwing error installation desc= Step 7

"some symlinks failed
(status 7)


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

This is not a problem with Goo.im. This is a problem with the ZIP, your device, your recovery, your ROM, or you.


----------



## taub5 (Nov 7, 2012)

You're right


----------

